# ammo lock



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i am cycling a 10 gallon with fish.
id rather not lose them, so i was thinking ammo lock would help. any input on this?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_Personally, I would use water changes to control the ammonia during the cycle rather than chemicals. What kind of fish are you using ? Some take cycling alot better than others. I do not like to use any chemicals where a water change will do the job. JMHO  

Kathy _


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

ammo lock is gonna lock up the ammonia and prevent or at least slow down the cycling process. Ammonia is needed to grow the bacteria that change it to nitrites. Like Kathy said, I'd control ammonia with partial water changes. I did find that a few drops of ammo lock in shipping bags works well.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Prime is better to use imo


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks for the opinions!
i will just stick to doing waterchanges and not bother with it. but i have it if minds change or an emergancy.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/rev-cond.htm

Very good reading.......


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Interesting, thanks Damon. Its incorrect though as far as Prime. Prime does not remove ammonia, nitrites or nitrates, it converts them into a non-toxic form to the fish but they are still available for the biocycle to use.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Boxermom said:


> Interesting, thanks Damon. Its incorrect though as far as Prime. Prime does not remove ammonia, nitrites or nitrates, it converts them into a non-toxic form to the fish but they are still available for the biocycle to use.


Thats what the page says.......


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I know, but at the bottom of the page in the summary it says "_Complete_ removal of chlorine, chloramine and ammonia, heavy metals and slime coat protector"


----------



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

Seachem Prime 
"Converts ammonia to non-toxic form which can be removed by biofilter. Can be used to alleviate ammonia/nitrite stress in cycling tank. For exceptionally high chloramine concentrations, a double dose may be used safely. To detoxify nitrite in an emergency, up to 5 times normal dose may be used. If temperature is > 86 °F (30 °C) and chlorine or ammonia levels are low, use a half dose. Prime(tm) will not over-activate skimmers." 


I think you need to read this again.......:chair:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Read what again? Detoxifying is NOT the same as removing.


----------



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Read what again? Detoxifying is NOT the same as removing.


were does it say the product "removes" Nitrites and Nitrates:withstup: Damon is right you are wrong simple. It is the same with ammolock as it Detoxifies the threat so the biofilter can do its job. It is the biofilter that "removes" anything. 

removes chlorine, chloramine and converts ammonia please get your info. right


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure why you are trying to make an issue where there is none between myself and Damon. We aren't arguing with each other and have no intention of starting to despite your apparent effort in that regard.


----------



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> I'm not entirely sure why you are trying to make an issue where there is none between myself and Damon. We aren't arguing with each other and have no intention of starting to despite your apparent effort in that regard.


My problem is with YOUR mis-information on this product. You said that this product converts NItires and Nitrates...That's wrong
So you need to read it AGAIN! Please! Get your info. right:withstup: :chair: but because you can't read!

So here:
Seachem Prime 
"Converts ammonia to non-toxic form which can be removed by biofilter. Can be used to alleviate ammonia/nitrite stress in cycling tank. For exceptionally high chloramine concentrations, a double dose may be used safely. To detoxify nitrite in an emergency, up to 5 times normal dose may be used. If temperature is > 86 °F (30 °C) and chlorine or ammonia levels are low, use a half dose. Prime(tm) will not over-activate skimmers." 



Also:
* Note: Products where the second "Y" is in brackets are those which state that they remove chloramine, but in most cases contain only sodium thiosulfate (the same as standard dechlorinators for chlorine only). Usually, a higher dose is recommended for chloramines - this is to make sure the chlorine part is split from the chloramine and neutralised - however, this releases the ammonia part, so the chloramine is not fully dealt with. An example of the manufacturers' awareness of this, is shown by the fact that API recommend Ammo-Lock in conjunction with Stress Coat, if you need to deal with ammonia


And for anyone else that can't read on the product Ammo-lock: It will convert the ammonia to less toxic state so it CAN be used by the bio-filter. There is nothing wrong with the use of any of the products to help with cycling of the tank. They will not slow down the cycle of the tank.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

It simply binds the ammonia molecules temporarily which allows your biofilter to convert and catch up. If your biofilter cannot keep up, the binded molecules will eventually release and leech back into the system. It's pretty simple chemistry. for ammolock and prime when it comes to ammonia, it's 6 one half dozen of the other.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

It simply binds the ammonia molecules temporarily which allows your biofilter to convert and catch up. If your biofilter cannot keep up, the binded molecules will eventually release and leech back into the system. It's pretty simple chemistry. for ammolock and prime when it comes to ammonia, it's 6 one half dozen of the other.

sry, possible dbl post


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

manda said:


> i am cycling a 10 gallon with fish.
> id rather not lose them, so i was thinking ammo lock would help. any input on this?


Uh..last time I checked AL doesn't detoxify Nitrite.:lol: 

It only detoxifies ammonia but it doesn't remove the ammonia either so it's still there for the bacteria to convert to Nitrite. I think that about answers your question.:lol:

Personally I use Kordon's Amquel+ which removes Ammonia, Nitrite, and even Nitrate.



pokagon55 said:


> My problem is with YOUR mis-information on this product. You said that this product converts NItires and Nitrates...That's wrong
> So you need to read it AGAIN! Please! Get your info. right:withstup: :chair: but because you can't read!


Haha Boxermom gets schooled again.:lol:


----------

